# Odd jungles



## Ships (Feb 14, 2011)

I've had some bad luck with jungles this year, I cut these eggs at day 75, there are still a couple in their eggs about 5 of a clutch of 11 have died. 




The lil guy in the 2nd and third photo's looks promising, hopefully he survives


----------



## Perko (Feb 14, 2011)

They look good, what temp were they at? was it stable?


----------



## Ships (Feb 14, 2011)

Pretty stable at 29 - 30 degree's, although they did get a bit hot on one of those really hot days, think thats what has cost me most of the clutch, would it account for the stripes/pattern this late in incubation though?


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 14, 2011)

Ships said:


> . would it account for the stripes/pattern this late in incubation though?


 
It could of been that. 
Hope they survive... the full yellow tail will look awesome!


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 14, 2011)

bad luck but those ones look superb good luck with the rest


----------



## Ships (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's a couple more clutch mates that hatched, these guys came from nice standered black and gold palmerston's


I was hoping for a spine stripe with dots along the flanks


----------



## daniel408 (Feb 16, 2011)

give me a pm when these are ready, the first one on the last post and the last one on the first post are REALLY nice.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 16, 2011)

They look very good


----------



## Moreliavridis (Feb 16, 2011)

Mate that first one of the second lot of pics is amazing! keep us all updated when they all shed. So the parents went stripes?


----------



## the_brad (Feb 16, 2011)

ive had a clutch go 72days but didnt cut any eggs till they piped.. sum stayed in there for 5days b4 emerging, lost a few.. u mite find there colour will change more then normal once they shed.. as its one of the last things to develop, they look awsome by the way


----------



## ramzee86 (Feb 16, 2011)

they look really good, keep us posted, and good luck on getting them feeding now!


----------



## Ships (Feb 16, 2011)

The one in the first pic didn't make it unfortunately, the others are going fine so far, parents nice normal palmerstons with some broken striping


----------



## congo_python (Feb 16, 2011)

Awasome looking hatchies.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Feb 16, 2011)

Wish I had agreed to swaps now.


----------



## AM Pythons (Feb 16, 2011)

they look great...


----------



## Kenno (Feb 16, 2011)

incubation or not they look great


----------



## Ships (Feb 16, 2011)

lol with the swaps addiction


----------



## reptileaddiction (Feb 16, 2011)

We can still swap them if you like


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 16, 2011)

They are really beautiful and arent they such a leap from MUm and Dad not that they arent nice snakes...but their offsring !! A really good decison on your part to put them together !!

I hope the little ones you ahve left make it they are really lovely

Elizabeth


----------



## Ships (Feb 28, 2011)

This guy has had his first shed today, 1st one of the batch to slough


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 28, 2011)

Totally STUNNING,considering its a hatchie now,IT WILL only get better.Very nice thick stripe.How are the others going.Incubation temperature or not-they are stunning..Great looking Jungles..


----------



## hugsta (Feb 28, 2011)

Great looking animals and now looks like you have small project on breeding them back to their parents and hopefully proving them genetic and not from incubation. I hope you hold onto them all and see what happens when you breed them. Grats and god luck.


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 28, 2011)

wow! thats a brilliant stripe!! good on ya


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work man such nice stripe !!!!
The perents must be proud haha


----------



## James..94 (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice Ships


----------



## byron_moses (Feb 28, 2011)

they are by far the nicest jungles i have seen mate whos line were the parents from?


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 28, 2011)

Should change the title from "odd jungles" to "WOHOOOOO"... Congtas mate I'd be stoked if i got one of those out of a clutch inheritable or not.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking smokin' hot Mark. I can't wait to see the others once they've shed too. Looking forward to seeing them as they progress.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 28, 2011)

The thick stripes are going to look awesome when its older.That one will only get better with time,after a few sheds.They are defiantly "HOT LOOKING" Jungles.please keep us informed on the progress with this one and the others..


----------



## gold&black... (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic jungles.


----------



## Ships (Feb 28, 2011)

Cheers for the comments guys, mum was a montgomery line animal and dad URS, i was after a couple of mums siblings originally but they went pretty quick, some of her original clutch mates were showing some nice partial striping, she was the best of what was left. The others are coming along nicely and should be sloughing any day. By the way Corey the Darwin girl has had a couple of feeds and is a lovely robust animal, cheers.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 28, 2011)

very nice very nice defined stripes


----------



## reptileaddiction (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm glad you're happy with her Mark, not that I ever thought you wouldn't be. I'm still kicking myself that I never agreed to swaps


----------



## Ships (Feb 28, 2011)

Dont be that was a plan before they hatched


----------



## byron_moses (Feb 28, 2011)

hey ships will u be selling any?


----------



## Ships (Feb 28, 2011)

Not at this stage Byron, hoping there will be a male amungst the better ones to bred back to mum in a couple of years


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 28, 2011)

AMAZING hatchies. My friend had very similar thing happen. 4 hatchies died from teh clutch, all of them were amazingly coloured and striped. Some of the crazy patterned ones survived. I got one off him and its gorgeous, not quite as striking as yours tho!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 28, 2011)

The patterns on these jungle hatchies is amazing .
Yours too Jay .
Good luck with them .

Roger


----------



## Red-Ink (May 9, 2011)

Any updates on these guys Ships?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 9, 2011)

They look amazing! Can someone explain how the incubation could play a role in the patterns?


----------



## Moreliavridis (May 10, 2011)

Any more updates? Would love to see some more pics


----------



## Ships (May 10, 2011)

I'll try n get some updated photo's tomorrow, all are eating and have sloughed a couple of times, some were slower than others but all going well.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics mate, they look amazing with their stripes


----------



## Darkhorse (May 10, 2011)

Those have converted me from - "meh jungles they're ok" to "Wow I want one of those stripey jungles"


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 10, 2011)

awesome to see pics  and glad to hear they survived...they are some cracker jungles


----------



## Ships (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 10, 2011)

They are so gorgeous!


----------



## Ships (May 10, 2011)

Just taken these few, not the best shots in poor light bu gives some idea of their progress, 1st in this series of shots showing lovely colour


----------



## bkevo (May 10, 2011)

UNREAL got to be happy with that


----------



## Smithers (May 10, 2011)

Freaks,..lol loven the stripe


----------



## kawasakirider (May 10, 2011)

The second one in the second lot of pics is so amazing 

Can someone explain how the incubation could play a role in the patterns?


----------



## wranga (May 10, 2011)

wow amazing. id be hanging onto them all. ive had afew stripes from my montgomery female, but nothing like what you have there


----------



## Ships (May 10, 2011)

There is a theory that improper incubating temps can cause striping, these were incubated at the correct temp but had a temp spike of 34 degree's for a few hours on a hot day a week prior to hatching. I was aiming for some striping but was a little suprised when these guys poped out. The temp spike was not intentional.


----------



## reptileaddiction (May 10, 2011)

Looking awesome Ships. Kicking myself even more now LOL.


----------



## Pinoy (May 10, 2011)

Not only do they have cool stripes but some of those head patterns are awesome too 

Definitely something I would hold onto!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 10, 2011)

Ships said:


> There is a theory that improper incubating temps can cause striping, these were incubated at the correct temp but had a temp spike of 34 degree's for a few hours on a hot day *a week prior to hatching*. I was aiming for some striping but was a little suprised when these guys poped out. The temp spike was not intentional.


 
Does this mean paterns develop very late in the whole process?

It would be cool to be able to get it down to a fine science and produce stripes like that all the time. Thanks for the explanation.

Anyone have a link/examples of other strange stripes due to incubation temps?


----------



## reptileaddiction (May 10, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> Definitely something I would hold onto!


 
Don't suggest that because then I won't get any of them


----------



## Red-Ink (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update mate..... their looking great and their colour is really starting to come through.


----------



## James_Scott (May 10, 2011)

I was under the impresion from literature that it is usually low incubation temps that cause stripes. I don't have any further information than that but would like some references on the subject by legitimate sources. Please post some if you have any.


----------



## Ships (May 10, 2011)

This guy is the strongest feeder at the moment and probably be the first to mature, just starting shed


----------



## woody101 (May 10, 2011)

i want that stripe one ! how much haha  good looking snakes mate


----------



## reptileaddiction (May 10, 2011)

woody101 said:


> i want that stripe one ! how much haha  good looking snakes mate


 
Back off wood101. I called dibs :lol:


----------



## zack13 (May 10, 2011)

reptileaddiction said:


> Back off wood101. I called dibs :lol:


 
You're really stinging for these aren't you?


----------



## Moreliavridis (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update. They are looking awsome!


----------



## jeffa_8 (May 10, 2011)

If you do decide to sell them just auction them off for fun and see how it goes cause there seems to be a bit of interest for them.


----------



## shortstuff61 (May 11, 2011)

Magic.
I'm envious!


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Mark, any updated pics of these jungles? Did you pair the parents agin this year?


----------



## congo_python (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes would love to see updated pic's too !!!!


----------



## Ships (Sep 1, 2011)

View attachment 216098


----------



## reptileaddiction (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking even better now its colour has come through.


----------



## reptileaddiction (Oct 20, 2011)

Any updated pics Mark? Did you pair the same parents again this year? If you did, any luck getting eggs?

Corey.


----------



## Ships (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got up off after night shift, she's due today , about to go check. That female het laid 21 eggs last week, very pleased.


----------



## sigridshurte (Oct 21, 2011)

they will be worth some big $$$ when they are ready. Pm me if you want to sell them


----------



## reptileaddiction (Oct 21, 2011)

Ships said:


> Just got up off after night shift, she's due today , about to go check. That female het laid 21 eggs last week, very pleased.



Hey Mark that's great news. Good luck with them. Let us know how you go.


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 21, 2011)

OMG those snakes absolutely beautiful...we must see pics stunning stunning stunning


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 21, 2011)

It looks marbled; a bit like those random paintings kids do in preschool. Marbled Jungles would be a nice name if it proves to be an inheritable trait, if you haven't named it yet


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 21, 2011)

Like this one !!


----------



## Trench (Oct 22, 2011)

I could be wrong but isn't this the Ghost morph, It looks a bit like the Ghost darwin, 
what ever they are they are nice


----------



## Ships (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice animal Fantazmic, here's a few photo's taken a couple of months ago, View attachment 222684
View attachment 222685
View attachment 222686
View attachment 222687
View attachment 222688


----------



## Gibblore (Oct 22, 2011)

Carn't see any pic's ships


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 22, 2011)

Ships said:


> View attachment 199612
> Just taken these few, not the best shots in poor light bu gives some idea of their progress, 1st in this series of shots showing lovely colour



I want that one!!!!! , such a nice looking snake!


----------



## Ships (Jan 24, 2012)

View attachment 235604
View attachment 235605
View attachment 235603
Guess its about time for another update probably be the last these guys about to become yearlings
View attachment 235595
View attachment 235597
View attachment 235598
View attachment 235599
View attachment 235600
View attachment 235601
View attachment 235602


----------



## s0041464 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ships none of ur pictures work. Try inserting inline!


----------



## Ships (Jan 25, 2012)

wierd they work for me


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 26, 2012)

I cant see them either and I would be so interested to know if the patterns would be able to be reproduced with normal temps...because to me....if it is genetic....well youve got gold....quite literally !!!!!!!


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 26, 2012)

Argh! I can't see the pics either! Having a Beerfest moment *frustrating... so so frustrating...*


----------



## s0041464 (Jan 26, 2012)

They work for you? That's great.
Uneed to upload them, then select them, look for insert inline


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 26, 2012)

oh I am dieing to see these babies
the most fabulous thing will be if they are genetic and not temp related........


----------



## JezJez (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd be happy if I hatched those.. Nice looking snakes!


----------



## woody101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Update please ships please make me even more jealous


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 5, 2012)

love the complete stripe one. amazing.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 22, 2012)

Ships said:


> There is a theory that improper incubating temps can cause striping, these were incubated at the correct temp but had a temp spike of 34 degree's for a few hours on a hot day a week prior to hatching. I was aiming for some striping but was a little suprised when these guys poped out. The temp spike was not intentional.



Well if thats how these patterns were produced i bet there will be a lot of people trying to reproduce them from this incubation method.
The results are amazing.
But it also should be said these are not a new genetic striped morph.
But only a incubation method that when used on jungles with polygenic striped genes can produce a extreme awesome funky striped patterns. 

Good to see you being honest and open about this Ships.
Congrats.
cheers
Roger


----------



## Perko (Nov 5, 2012)

Any update pics of these amazing looking jungles?


----------

